# The 53/53



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

Riding a 53 miler tomorrow (trail and gravel) for my 53rd Birthday (really Monday, but who's taking work off to ride for someone else's birthday). Got just over 1/2 dozen folks from the local bike club and work riding to a bar at the halfway point, them beers and sandwiches at the end point. Funny comments from some folks who've known me for years (been commuting on a bike for more than 30 years) about riding that long. Really, 53 miles is only half my long ride this year and closer to a third of the long off-road I have planned for next year. Heck, my short commute is 38 miles. We'll see how many of my younger co-workers can keep up with the old folks from the cycling club.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday! What great way to celebrate life. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2015)

Started at 50 as a way to get some sedentary co-workers to dust off their bikes. Turns out, it only appealed to folks who were already riding. On the plus side, about 10 years ago I got the least fit guy in my office turned on to cycling and his blood pressure and LDLs have been under control ever since, so there's that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Happy Birthday Forster


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

May you enjoy your 53 on your 53rd and ride and kickass for 53 more  

Cheers Forster!


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy birthday.

I turned 57 on Wednesday Sept 9.

I took the day off and planned to ride four local trails and then finish the remaining miles on the road.

When I woke up that morning, I decided at this age I didn't have to do anything I didn't want to do, and I didn't feel like sticking to the plan! I then realized I had ridden 60 miles earlier in the week, so I changed my goal to ride 57 miles during my "Birthday week". Since I had already reached my goal I went out and rode my local trail and hung out at the bike shop for a couple hours. Overall an excellent birthday!


----------



## gnew23 (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!

I turned 52 on September 23rd, and originally thought of riding 52 miles, but did not I was in that kind of shape. Instead, I decided to do at least 52 KM (32+ miles). I mapped out my route, and had a beautiful day. I felt really good for most of the ride, and ended up riding 41 miles (66 KM) and about 4800' of climbing. Maybe next year i will work my way up to 53 miles.

Have a great ride and Happy B-Day.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*66/66*

Did 66 miles on my 66th this spring. As I get older I'm beginning to regret starting this "riding my age" thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

Wherewolf said:


> Did 66 miles on my 66th this spring. As I get older I'm beginning to regret starting this "riding my age" thing.


 Yup, I'm going metric at age 60.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My brother in law just completed hiking 50 14'ers for his 50th birthday year. Yes he hiked 50 mountains in a years time that were all part of the famous 53 over 14,000 feet in Colorado. An amazing feat and after his last one he retired his feet to anymore hiking for awhile. 

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...rteeners/RK=0/RS=rM330mt7ASLEDhcQEMWO63s7TXg-


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My brother in law just completed hiking 50 14'ers for his 50th birthday year. Yes he hiked 50 mountains in a years time that were all part of the famous 53 over 14,000 feet in Colorado. An amazing feat and after his last one he retired his feet to anymore hiking for awhile.
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0SO...rteeners/RK=0/RS=rM330mt7ASLEDhcQEMWO63s7TXg-


Does this "craziness" run in the family? That's pretty damn impressive at any age.


----------

